# aqueon evolve 4 and 8 dimensions?



## trekbiker (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone know the dimensions for the visible portion (tank minus the filter area) of the aqueon evolve series?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I have the 8 gallon, let me go look. 

Ok, from my quick measurements, it appears to be 12 inches tall, 12 inches wide, and 9 inches thick. Have to find someone else with the 4 gallon though.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Evolve 4 = 9.5 tall, 9 inches wide, and 7 inches thick.


----------

